# Straight from the Ocean



## hornet406 (Jun 8, 2015)

LAst week on a trip to Pismo Beach, we picked up some items for casting into an awesome (if I say so myself) bottle stopper.  Here we have some fresh barnacles, sand, sand dollar and small shells.  The star fish was purchased. I think it turned out great.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 8, 2015)

That looks so cool!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 9, 2015)

You think it turned out great...??? are you out of your mind...?? that is a beautiful composed and cast piece, what resin did you use..???

Congrats mate, that sort of work, I like...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## csr67 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice!  Pismo is my old stomping grounds. I grew up on the Central Coast and still love that area.


----------



## bloodhound (Jun 9, 2015)

That is freaking amazing. I cant believe how clear that is. Very well done. If you lived where i do you could sell the snot out of those.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jun 9, 2015)

Superb.  Abslutely Gorgeous!


----------



## siric (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for giving me another idea to try! That looks awesome!


----------



## Janster (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice work Mike! Be well.....Jan


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 9, 2015)

What a creative art work and well executed.    Darrell


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 9, 2015)

top of line work.... amazing


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 9, 2015)

That's very cool. How did you put it all together before casting?


----------



## Big (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh yeah, that is quite incredible. Awesome job.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 9, 2015)

Totally awesome WOW I really like that.  Visiting FL in a week and what a great way to savor the memories.  What resin did you use to get such a clear view?  Thanks William


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 9, 2015)

triw51 said:


> Totally awesome WOW I really like that.  Visiting FL in a week and what a great way to savor the memories.  What resin did you use to get such a clear view?  Thanks William



I used Silmar 41 to cast using 60 pounds pressure to minimize air bubbles.


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 9, 2015)

Turned Around said:


> That's very cool. How did you put it all together before casting?



I first poured the colored base and let set. Glue everything to it using CA.  I did however find that using white Elmers glue is better at making the sand look more realistic.  DO NOT USE ACCELERATOR! it will cause a chemical reaction with the resin making it hazy. Then pour the acrylic, pressure, and buff...


----------



## 76winger (Jun 9, 2015)

That looks aweome! Like an aquarium on top of the bottle!


----------



## papaturner (Jun 9, 2015)

That has to be the best stopper I have ever seen. AWESOME!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 9, 2015)

papaturner said:


> That has to be the best stopper I have ever seen. AWESOME!



Agreed.


----------



## triw51 (Jun 9, 2015)

One more question what did you use for a mold?


----------



## hornet406 (Jun 9, 2015)

triw51 said:


> One more question what did you use for a mold?



I used a regular large pharmacy pill bottle. As the Silmar 41 contracts as it cures, the object just pops right out. As stated before, I did the base first, popped it out and set everything into place.  (making sure to keep checking for side clearance.) Then drop it back into the container for final pour.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 9, 2015)

VERY nice!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 9, 2015)

Great use for barnacles ! Maybe you can corner the market on them .


----------



## BSea (Jun 9, 2015)

Now that is VERRRRRRY cool!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 11, 2015)

That is sooo cool! I know a couple of Reef Society members that would go crazy for something like that!


----------

